# Trexlertown



## Wayne Adam (Sep 19, 2013)

Just wondering which members will be going to Trexlertown.............Wayne


----------



## Eddieman (Sep 19, 2013)

*Going both days*

Will start loading up today. Will be there on Friday night.  Always a great show and swap.


----------



## bike (Sep 19, 2013)

*heard they are enforcing NO PARKING saturday!*

Stupid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 19, 2013)

*Just bought tickets !*

First time . . .
See ya'll there !
ps: how many are going to the Velodrome on Sat ?


----------



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2013)

On the fence but would love to go. Truck is back in the shop....replaced trani turned out to be a fubar rebuild. Waiting on another.
If only to see my east coast collector friends I'd make the long trip.
Money is tight this season. 
But for those going.... I need a Green girls 51' Schwinn Panther tank and fenders.
Problem is, because this is such a great show, your pockets need to be full of cash...mine aren't.
Wish I could make it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morton (Sep 20, 2013)

*Last time?*

Last year the weather was none too good and the number of vendors was way down. I plan to attend, but not if the weather forecast is bad (RAIN).   

But prior to last year, it seemed to me that there are less vendors each year.  I will be watching the vendor count closely this year to see if the show warrants a return trip.  I hope so because previously I always found it to be a fun day.

PS I'm looking for a nice set of chrome wheels/fenders for my daughter's Hollywood if you have any to bring to the show.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 20, 2013)

*Veledrome*

I always go to both. I go to the Veledrome on Saturday, and the firehouse on Sunday. The drive is not that long for me so I go home,
and then come back. The Veledrome as you may or may not know is mostly newer "High Tech" bikes, with all of the new bike vendors there
with bikes, clothes, and accessories. I still like going there because it is a nice venue............Wayne


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 20, 2013)

It would take much more than bad weather to keep me away from Trexlertown...there is no bigger and more established swap meet on the east coast (even with numbers down from previous years).  Also, it is only once a year.
I have been working on getting some stuff ready for sale and will post pics on a thread before the show.
Also, dependent on van availability, I can be commissioned to transport a bike home and ship it if you are coming from a distance.
See those in attendance in a couple of weeks!
Chris


----------



## bike (Sep 20, 2013)

*What he said*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
shipping and transport for delivery at copake- possibly fall ml

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nd-ship-deliver-a-bike-PUT-YOUR-STATE-ZIP-plz!


----------



## JOEL (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll be driving up from Alabama for both meets rain or shine (or snow). Bummer about the NO CAMPING rule. The best deals are usually after midnight after everyone has had a few.


----------

